# Crab Omelet



## Constance (Nov 27, 2005)

I have some leftover baked crab dip from Thanksgiving, and for lunch today, I'm going to use it as a filling for omelets. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 28, 2005)

Scrambled eggs with chives and shredded crab meat is a special treat I've made for Christmas morning before, so I bet your omelet will taste amazing!


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 28, 2005)

crab spinach and feta in an omlette is awesome


----------

